# Just an old 2-door Chevy - 1954 Kustom



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

1954 Chevy Kustom Led Sled shine by 3D SPEED

*1954 Chevy Kustom Led Sled shine by 3D SPEED*










*Backstory...*
Yancy and I had a couple of new projects today and one that included detailing this kook 1954 Chevy Kustom Led Sled.

*I'm using the FLEX Supa BEAST and a foam cutting pad.*










*Yancy's using the original BEAST* (note the visible aluminum head)










Text book example of how to correctly buff out a large flat panel using overlapping section passes in a crosshatch pattern.










The color of 3D SPEED is a light purple color. It's hard to see, but if you look carefully you can see a thin covering of the 3D SPEED all over the car including paint, glass, chrome bumpers and trim.














































*SUPER EASY WIPE-OFF!*
If you've never used 3D SPEED before, besides working great as an All-in-One compound, polish and wax, (Montan Wax), it also wipes off super - super easy. So easy in fact, when I detail cars using 3D SPEED I buff out the ENTIRE car and then come back and wipe off the dried wax. When using this technique, and you can't do this with a lot of products because if you leave them on too long they are like concrete to wipe-off, when it's time to remove the wax START where you started buffing out the car and then continue wiping following your path of travel. This way you'll be wiping the wax off that has been drying the longest and by the time you get to the last panel you worked on the wax will also be fully dry and easy to wipe-off.

Because the wax was completely dried by the time I started wiping it off - it dang near falls of the paint when you wipe with a microfiber towel.










*And the gloss and shine are nothing short of amazing.*




























*Here's my artistic shot...*










*Products and tools used*

*3D SPEED* - FLEX Supa BEAST $ FLEX BEAST


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

Mike Phillips said:


> Just an old 2-door Chevy - 1954 Kustom
> 
> Yancy and I had a project today that included detailing this kook Kustom...
> 
> ...


Mike,

Pictures aren't showing up. The look like boxes wirh a crack in them on tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

All show ok here  on computer


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Coatings said:


> Mike,
> 
> Pictures aren't showing up. The look like boxes wirh a crack in them on tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try again - I'm looking at this thread using TapaTalk and I can see all the pictures. Using iPhone if that's a factor.

Here's screenshot from inside TapaTalk App










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

All pics show for me on android and they all look great.
Last pic looks like the cars just about to growl. That's one angry motor.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

RS3 said:


> All pics show for me on android and they all look great.


Thanks for verifying. I checked the privacy settings for the album twice so I was pretty sure it wasn't a glitch on the photo album for this project.



RS3 said:


> Last pic looks like the cars just about to growl. That's one angry motor.


As I get time, I'll share the engine in this old Detroit Iron and what we used to cleaner her up.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Mac Book Pro/Safari, works fine.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Coatings said:


> Mike,
> 
> Pictures aren't showing up. The look like boxes wirh a crack in them on tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's just Tapatalk being random about properly caching / loading pictures on your device - it can happen quite often... randomly.

I just switch to web view when it happens, as the official suggestions of things like clearing the Tapatalk app cache just basically don't work.

Tapatalk is not, imo, a particularly diligently coded app.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

GleemSpray said:


> Tapatalk is not, imo, a particularly diligently coded app.


Copy that.

I wasn't sure where the problem could be as I brought up my own forum and in it is a media gallery. I'm using Xenforo for the forum and the media gallery and it's all quite new to me.

But after testing on multiple sites and devices, I'm seeing all the pictures I've uploaded to the new Xenforo media gallery.

Not as streamline as PhotoPost connected to vBulletin but I believe PhotoPost is now abandonware.

Besides, after working for 20+ years in vBulletin - I wanted to try Xenforo for a number of different reasons.

Thanks for checking out and sharing feedback.


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

Here is what is still showing up using TapaTalk on an i phone.










Tried looking at it as Web Mode and pics doesn't show up at all.

I never encountered it here before but do see this on Autopia and AG from time to time

:dunno:  









As long as it's coming through for most though it's not a big deal. Just thought it was coming across for everyone the way it came up for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

